# South Dakota Mule Deer



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

The in-laws are the new mission president in South Dakota. Well he sent me some pics of the mule deer that hang out near the mission home. Looks like I might need to investigate a mule deer hunt in addition to my already planned upland game hunts. 

[attachment=1:1zzr3akk]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344217443.771964.jpg[/attachment:1zzr3akk]

[attachment=0:1zzr3akk]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344217463.062423.jpg[/attachment:1zzr3akk]

[attachment=2:1zzr3akk]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344217394.523081.jpg[/attachment:1zzr3akk]


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple more...

[attachment=1:h0qr4wqp]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344299338.651762.jpg[/attachment:h0qr4wqp]

[attachment=0:h0qr4wqp]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344299354.182476.jpg[/attachment:h0qr4wqp]


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! That first one looks like the Browning Bucksmark.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awwww Memories!!! I served My mission in that mission and spent some time in that home. Nice buck!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I know what I'd be doing on P-Day.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

At least make it challenging, try to harvest with a spear or pocket knife while you are handfeeding them.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

polarbear said:


> I know what I'd be doing on P-Day.


Hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: Amen.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pics, I love that last buck.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool pics, should make the Mission Experience even better.


----------

